# Capitol Hill Station



## The Barbarian (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 9, 2016)

Interesting image.

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah, pretty cool!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 17, 2016)

Boy, I must live in an un-architectural place....you drive me nuts with your interesting places!


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 17, 2016)

This one is near my son's apartment in Seattle.

Mrs. B. and I will be there for Christmas, meeting 2 sons, one daughter, and their significant others.   One daughter is going to be at our house, coming in from St. Louis (their turn to be with his family), and one has to stay in McAllen, Texas.

I'll be looking for Mrs. B.'s take on some of these.


----------

